# Etwas für Zam^^



## Tigra Watanabe (2. August 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgSylgBFi-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Viel Spaß.^^


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2015)

Kannte ich schon, aber ist immer wieder gut ;D


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (5. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kannte ich schon, aber ist immer wieder gut ;D


 

Macht doch mal sowas als Redaktionsrollenspiel, wo ihr diverse Sachen durch den Kakao zieht wie in Spaceballs.


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2015)

Sofern jemanden ein gutes Script/Drehbuch dazu einfällt .... *g*


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (7. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sofern jemanden ein gutes Script/Drehbuch dazu einfällt .... *g*


 

Brauch man eigentlich gar nicht, ihr habt doch schon mal sowas gemacht und andere Publikationen wie die Gamestar mit ihrem Raumschiff Gamestar oder Die Redaktion auch.

Das sind so Spaßfilmchen wie sie z.B. auch von Applewar Pictures auf YouTube gemacht werden.


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2015)

Nichts davon ist ohne Script und Zeit-Aufwand entstanden, auch wenn man das bei der "Qualität" nicht glauben mag.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (9. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nichts davon ist ohne Script und Zeit-Aufwand entstanden, auch wenn man das bei der "Qualität" nicht glauben mag.


 

Glaub ich dir, aber für die gabs ja auch Leute die sie zusammengeklöppelt haben.

Last das die Praktikanten machen, dann haben die mal Abwechslung vom Testspielen und Redaktionkaffeelieferantieren.^^


----------

